

Federal appeals court upholds ban on gay marriage - pyrophane
http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-court-same-sex-ban-20141106-story.html

======
pyrophane
Here's a PDF of the actual court opinion:
[http://cases.justia.com/federal/appellate-
courts/ca6/14-5818...](http://cases.justia.com/federal/appellate-
courts/ca6/14-5818/14-5818-2014-11-06.pdf). It includes the dissenting opinion
by the third member of that panel as well, and makes for an interesting read.

